# Lunar cycle & your menstrual cycle...



## ReikiMommy07 (Dec 13, 2007)

Do you find that they're related? Do you bleed with or around either the full or new moon and ovulate with/around the other? Since I chart anyway, I've started paying attention to moon phases too, and I usually menstruate around the full moon and O around the new moon. So do you think there's something to this lunar-menstrual corellation or is it just







? All opinions/experiences welcome... I find all this very interesting...


----------



## kayabrink (Apr 19, 2005)

I think there is definitely some correlation, and I'm worried about myself NOT being in sync with the moon!
Have you ever read the book lunaception?
It's about the moon/fertility link, and how you can use it to your advantage.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

...my cycles fluctuate, there seems to be no correlation at all. i live in chicago so we have a lot of light that comes in at night from street lights which i am not concerned about blocking. i do wonder though about the lunaception theory and think there is probably some connection with our cycles and the moon.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes this has been scientifically proven and it has to do with your body's relationship with the pineal gland (aka the third eye) and it's relationship to the sex hormone production. Cycles usually only sync for women who truly sleep in complete darkness. Most of us (even in rural areas) would have to purposely take steps to block out outdoor and indoor light (like alarm clock LED's). It's the same way the tides and crops are related to moon phases.

I have tried lunaception and it WORKS for sure, no joke. I have the cycle recordings to prove it. When dh put up the dark curtains, I immediately started cycling normally and predictably for the first time in recent memory. My period came at the new moon and I ovulated near the full moon. My recent cold threw my ovulation off by a week though. The lunaception book by Louise Lacey is currently on my interlibrary loan list. I highly recommend trying it. Also, there are other health benefits to sleeping in complete darkness also.


----------



## serenekitten (Nov 20, 2008)

My cycles were in sync with the lunar cycles for the longest time -- I only had a couple instances where it deviated. For the most part, my period started on the day/night of the full moon. Once in a great while, it would be a day early or late.


----------



## ReikiMommy07 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, ladies! I haven't read Lunaception yet but I will. I've read other books on the subject, but they weren't as detailed as this one seems to be.

So, am I weird/should I be worried b/c I ovulate near the new moon and menstruate with the full? My cycles are regular, just apparently opposite what they maybe should be...? I'm not planning on any more children in any case, but I do wonder if which phase I O with is something I should try to change.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

I dealt with 5 years of severly messed up cycles after moving to south central Alaska. Not enough light during the winter and too much light in the summer!
I learned about Lunception recently, and we began blacking out our bedroom right away.
I sleep with light on days 12-14 and then go back to dark.
It straightened me out right away.
Paula


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbilady* 
Yes this has been scientifically proven and it has to do with your body's relationship with the pineal gland (aka the third eye) and it's relationship to the sex hormone production. Cycles usually only sync for women who truly sleep in complete darkness. Most of us (even in rural areas) would have to purposely take steps to block out outdoor and indoor light (like alarm clock LED's). It's the same way the tides and crops are related to moon phases.

I have tried lunaception and it WORKS for sure, no joke. I have the cycle recordings to prove it. When dh put up the dark curtains, I immediately started cycling normally and predictably for the first time in recent memory. My period came at the new moon and I ovulated near the full moon. My recent cold threw my ovulation off by a week though. The lunaception book by Louise Lacey is currently on my interlibrary loan list. I highly recommend trying it. Also, there are other health benefits to sleeping in complete darkness also.

I'd heard of this, but I live in the city and never saw a correlation. This book is definitely on my to-read list now!


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Just a note about the Lunaception book. It is currently out of print and that's why I was thinking I could possibly get it through inter-library loan somewhere out there in the U.S. There are a few copies on Amazon, but as usual, most out of print books can be expensive. They were running at around $40. I've heard that the author is selling photocopies of the book on another message board. You'll have to email her I think. I believe the price is like $11 or something.

LouiseLacey @ Lunaception. net

Her website has a very small amount of info about the concept: www.lunaception.net


----------



## Reikagoth (Oct 31, 2006)

I generally start on the dark moon, and O on the full moon.


----------

